# On galère, on met des plombes



## Necsus

Questa è la battuta che segue quelle della discussione su 'voir'. Quale sarebbe il significato letterale di "on galère, on met des plombes"? Il senso immagino che sia che si dimostra più difficile del previsto...

JULIETTE - On n'aura jamais fini pour le retour d'Adam, on ne pourra pas habiter là. 
ROMEO - Mais c'est pas grave, on habitera chez ma mère, c'est plutôt rigolo, moi je ne me voyais pas habiter dans un appart de vieux.
NICOS - C'est toujours comme ça les travaux hein, on croit que ça va être vite fait et puis on galère, on met des plombes, comme avec les filles.

Ari-grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Necsus, 

Proverei, letteralmente: 
"E' sempre così con i lavori, eh? Si pensa che sia una cosa rapida e poi si sfacchina (si lavora sodo), si rimane zavorrati (ai lavori che ... non ci danno tregua), come succede con le ragazze"

EDIT
Necsus, scusa! Forse, parlando di "zavorra" sarebbe più consono pensare alla sensazione che si prova "si rimane zavorrati (non ci si libera più dei lavori)    ... come succede con le ragazze"


----------



## Necsus

Sì, grazie, Annja. Provvisoriamente avevo tradotto con "e poi invece ci si pianta", visto che mi sembra trattarsi di un linguaggio piuttosto colloquiale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, pare anche a me un linguaggio piuttosto "sciolto"  
In alternativa, potresti dire "... si rimane incastrati, come con le ragazze"


----------



## matoupaschat

_Quelle galère = che inferno, che rottura. Galérer = sfacchinare, _dixit Reverso.
_Mettre des plombes = mettre des heures = ci vuole un'eternità_, o meglio, qualcosa di più colloquiale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou, caro! 

Ma vedi che anche oggi ne ho imparata una nuova! Pensavo a "plomber" (zavorrare) e invece ... voilà, la langue maternelle! 
Potremmo dire: "... ci si mette un'infinità di tempo, come con le ragazze"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, bisous!
Oui, dès qu'il s'agit de langue plus ou moins populaire, c'est la galère si on n'est pas tombé dedans quand on était petit! Pazienza!
Pour la traduction, le sens y est, à vous deux de choisir!


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Anna, bisous!
> Oui, dès qu'il s'agit de langue plus ou moins populaire,* c'est la galère si on n'est pas tombé dedans quand on était petit!* Pazienza!



J'adore! Trop belle celle-ci, Matou!
Bisous!


----------



## Pernie

Ciao a tutti,
Magari, utilizzando un registro colloquiale si potrebbe dire: "....e poi ci si incasina e ci si mette cent'anni, come con le ragazze"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pernie  

A me piace! La scelta a Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

Ah... Grazie! 
Sicuramente ha più senso 'metterci parecchio tempo' che 'piantarsi', in effetti, visto il riferimento alle ragazze. Forse più parlato sarebbe "ci si mette una vita".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Necsus! Noi ragazze?! Siamo così ... così ... così ... (come?)


----------



## Necsus

Esigenti? Ma no... Sicuramente è Nicos che un po' _sfigato_...!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ti quoto  ... al solito!


----------

